# P8P67 Deluxe - Kein Sound



## 08154711 (10. April 2011)

Hallo,
Habe das P8p67 deluxe verbaut, habe meine alte Karte Creative Extreme Music eingebaut - Treiber drauf kein Ton. Alles zurück, Treiber für Onboardsound drauf, Boxen wieder dran - kein Sound. Eingebaut ist das ganze im HAFX. Der Sound funktioniert allerdings über das I/O Panel wenn man die Kopfhörer nimmt. Muss man noch was im BIOS aktivieren, das es klappt? Habe im BIOS von HD auf AC97 umgestellt, das einzige was dadurch nicht mehr funktioniert ist ist der Kopfhörerausgang am I/O Panel vom Gehäuse.
- Stecker sind gesteckt
- Lautstärkemixer unten rechts in der Taskliste hoch genug eingestellt
- Systemsteuerung/Eigenschaften von Lautsprechern/Allgemein/ Realtek High Definition Audio: Das Gerät arbeitet einwandfrei
- Systemsteuerung/Sound/Wiedergabe: Lautsprecher aktiviert. Rechter grüner Pegel bewegt sich - trotzdem kein Ton
- Realtek Audio Manager: Lautsprecher Konfiguration: Stereo - Testton nicht zu hören
Ein Tip wäre gut, Danke


----------

